# Blops Hackers



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I was playing wager earlier and it was hacked!

It gave you 9 lives.... Idiots xxgamerzxx.com :devil:


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just been playing wager matches , not seen anything like that but it would not surprise me


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

You wanna try playing world @ war. Its hacked to buggery.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Only go on WAW for zombies. Its on Blops now so dont bother.


----------



## ben16v (May 13, 2011)

ps3? i think xbox is fine


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

PS3 and PC seem to suffer the most. What were you playing on Matt?


----------

